# ...and, I'm having a party



## chillbot (Mar 28, 2018)

If you find yourself in LA, I’d like to host a small VI-C get-together at my studio in La Canada Flintridge (between Glendale and Pasadena) tentatively but very likely on Sat 4/14 from 4pm to 8pm or so. The date is 99% set but could possibly change depending on some details referenced here.

I will have plenty of beer/wine/coffee/soft drinks and food of some sort. The studio isn’t gigantic but hopefully the weather cooperates, I have a fairly big backyard. (Hint: bring your putters if you golf.) I’m real easy to get to, right where the 210 and 2 meet. If you’re coming from the west valley the 118 is perfect.

If you’d like to stop by send me a PM and I’ll send you my address and name. If it’s just a few of us that’s ok too, I know a few people have expressed interest.


----------



## Karma (Mar 28, 2018)

Am I invited? Sounds fun!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 28, 2018)

ill take the non IPA beer


----------



## chillbot (Mar 28, 2018)

Karma said:


> Am I invited? Sounds fun!


Of course you're invited. And I assume spitfire will be sending you? (Tell them I'm a big deal.)


----------



## chillbot (Mar 28, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> ill take the non IPA beer


So right now there is about 4 cases of IPA in my studio fridge, oops. But tell me what you like and I'll stock it.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd be there in a heartbeat if I were in the area. Being on the other side of the country always makes things difficult.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 29, 2018)

Mystic said:


> I'd be there in a heartbeat if I were in the area. Being on the other side of the country always makes things difficult.


Did you know about airplanes?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 29, 2018)

I was hoping to visit the desk.

Actually I have a gig the next day in Studio City but 2 days of long travel from Santa Barbara and back again is a bit much, might have done it to see the desk.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 29, 2018)

Alas they just took away my keys to the corporate jet, I'd love to stop in otherwise. (actually, I mean that!)


----------



## Karma (Mar 30, 2018)

Doh. How about we move this shindig to winter-time which just so happens to be cheaper-time? Woowoo!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 30, 2018)

Karma said:


> Doh. How about we move this shindig to winter-time which just so happens to be cheaper-time? Woowoo!


Spitfire is coming to LA.


----------



## Karma (Mar 30, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Spitfire is coming to LA.


Not me! It's OK I'll visit later in the year


----------



## Mike Fox (Mar 30, 2018)

This is really cool of you to do! I would totally go If I was in the area. Hope you have a great turnout!


----------



## jiffybox (Mar 30, 2018)

For the first time since I left in 2006 for NYC, I'm bummed I'm not in L.A. for this. Pour one out for me.


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 31, 2018)

I would definitely come over but I'm up in Bodega Bay right now. It's just too far.


----------



## Josh Richman (Apr 2, 2018)

If the date is still tentative, why don’t you push it closer to the Spitfire LA event? Just before the 25th. Just a thought. It would be helpful for those of us traveling to LA.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 2, 2018)

Argh...I’ll be out of town from Apr. 13-21...


----------



## chillbot (Apr 2, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> If the date is still tentative, why don’t you push it closer to the Spitfire LA event? Just before the 25th. Just a thought. It would be helpful for those of us traveling to LA.





givemenoughrope said:


> Argh...I’ll be out of town from Apr. 13-21...


We can do it again! Or if Jdiggity gets held up for some reason we could push to May. But unfortunately I'm out of town the week of the spitfire event.


----------



## Piano Pete (Apr 2, 2018)

Can I just say, that I love the fact that there is an add for this. xD


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


> So right now there is about 4 cases of IPA in my studio fridge, oops. But tell me what you like and I'll stock it.



That’s almost tempting enough to buy a flight to the states for.

I’m also now certain that chillbot is the coolest person on VIC.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Spitfire is coming to LA.



Fuck I was interested in coming...but I also value my life! Im down in Santa Monica.

-DJ


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 2, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Fuck I was interested in coming...but I also value my life! Im down in Santa Monica.
> -DJ


Don't sweat it. We've taken precautionary measures just for you, a la Bob's Country Bunker:


No excuses now


----------



## iobaaboi (Apr 2, 2018)

If it’s truly an open invite, I might like to show up and meet some fellow VI-C members in person.

Do I get extra points for wearing Sox garb? I lived in Boston for 8 years but am now back in CA (SD).

I’m likely moving to LA within the next year, so it would be great to start getting to know some of the locals.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 2, 2018)

iobaaboi said:


> Do I get extra points for wearing Sox garb?


Yes of course.



iobaaboi said:


> I lived in Boston for 8 years but am now back in CA (SD).


If you drive up from San Diego you can pick up Lawson on the way.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 2, 2018)

Daniel James said:


> Im down in Santa Monica.


I understand. Might as well be on another planet.


----------



## iobaaboi (Apr 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Yes of course.
> 
> 
> If you drive up from San Diego you can pick up Lawson on the way.



I’m actually in Boston now visiting my gf, we are going to Opening Day Thursday. Jealous?

I’d be happy to pick up anyone along the way.


----------



## Rv5 (Apr 6, 2018)

iobaaboi said:


> I’m actually in Boston now visiting my gf, we are going to Opening Day Thursday. Jealous?
> 
> I’d be happy to pick up anyone along the way.



Can you swing by Nottingham, UK? Think it's between Boston and LA?



Daniel James said:


> Fuck I was interested in coming...but I also value my life! Im down in Santa Monica.
> 
> -DJ



Then we can have that chat we were scheduling before you made some video about something! 



chillbot said:


> If you find yourself in LA, I’d like to host a small VI-C get-together at my studio in La Canada Flintridge (between Glendale and Pasadena) tentatively but very likely on Sat 4/14 from 4pm to 8pm or so. The date is 99% set but could possibly change depending on some details referenced here.
> 
> I will have plenty of beer/wine/coffee/soft drinks and food of some sort. The studio isn’t gigantic but hopefully the weather cooperates, I have a fairly big backyard. (Hint: bring your putters if you golf.) I’m real easy to get to, right where the 210 and 2 meet. If you’re coming from the west valley the 118 is perfect.
> 
> If you’d like to stop by send me a PM and I’ll send you my address and name. If it’s just a few of us that’s ok too, I know a few people have expressed interest.



Just waiting to see if I can get a lift.


----------



## iobaaboi (Apr 6, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Can you swing by Nottingham, UK? Think it's between Boston and LA?



I wish! I’ve wanted to visit the UK for some time. Seeing a match at Anfield is a lifetime goal (pun) of mine.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 7, 2018)

I think you should change the venue to NYC. That would be very convenient for me and of course, it’s all about me.


----------



## lux (Apr 7, 2018)

yeah, and then ya'll take a big charter flight from NYC to Rome and make it the most authentic italian party ever existed. Well, almost.


----------



## DavidY (Apr 7, 2018)

Rv5 said:


> Can you swing by Nottingham, UK? Think it's between Boston and LA?


Of course it is! 
(As long as you meant Boston in Lincolnshire, UK, that is...  )


----------



## Karma (Apr 7, 2018)

DavidY said:


> Of course it is!
> (As long as you meant Boston in Lincolnshire, UK, that is...  )


I'll have a lift from London thanks


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 7, 2018)

Karma said:


> I'll have a lift from London thanks


Could you all please stop in to Bermuda on the way and pick me up?


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 8, 2018)

Man, I'd love to come to this but the i-5 trip from Seattle sounds brutal right meow. Enjoy watching the Sox beat the Orioles!


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 8, 2018)

Kyle Preston said:


> Man, I'd love to come to this but the i-5 trip from Seattle sounds brutal right meow. Enjoy watching the Sox beat the Orioles!


You could make it in 20 hours

Nice SuperTroopers reference!


----------



## chillbot (Apr 12, 2018)

Oh hey this is in two days. Literally almost forgot, I've been busy getting jdiggity and mrs. jdiggity settled in.

The weather is supposed to be very nice. I think I will have tacos ready at 4pm sharp on the patio. (Hoping to limit a ton of taco-eating inside the actual studio.) Only expecting about 15 people or so at the moment, but I'm fine with that. I'm a pretty chill bot.

Send me a PM if you'd like to swing by.

@Mike Greene @Jdiggity1 @Nick Batzdorf @JJP @gsilbers @jmauz @musicalweather @iobaaboi @sndmarks @jonathanprice @Lawson.


----------



## Karma (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Lawson. (Apr 13, 2018)

Karma said:


>



Apparently Jdog brought his webcam though! So chillbot has no excuses now and can video call.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 13, 2018)

Lawson. said:


> Apparently Jdog brought his webcam though


We're not plugging that thing in.


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 13, 2018)

So you ARE planning on nude BeerPong then?


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 13, 2018)

Is this still on for tomorrow? I just moved back to LA (boy did I miss living in Venice!!) but have been booked for tomorrow night by the employer, er the wife...


----------



## chillbot (Apr 13, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> So you ARE planning on nude BeerPong then?


Yup. Lawson vs Jdiggity.

Sorry no webcam.


----------



## JJP (Apr 13, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Yup. Lawson vs Jdiggity.



No, no, no.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 13, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I understand. Might as well be on another planet.



I think DJ is worried Spitfire will stab him for the HzS review. But I live in Santa Monica and it’s only about a 35 min drive on Sat evening (I have a brother who works in Glendale). And surely 10 VICers can hold back one or two spitfire fellas.... maybe? 

I have an afternoon orchestral concert to mix but I’ll see if I can swing by after! Gonna prob miss the tacos though. Please take some cell pics to post.


----------



## Karma (Apr 14, 2018)

Word around the place is that Lawson is streaming it


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 14, 2018)

I’m just hoping, like DJ at Air, that he leaves a laptop streaming in the corner for 8 hours.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 14, 2018)

All this talk of nude lawson has scared a couple people off. I'm going to have too many tacos.


----------



## Lawson. (Apr 14, 2018)

chillbot said:


> All this talk of nude lawson has scared a couple people off. I'm going to have too many tacos.



My plan has succeeded!!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 14, 2018)

Bummed Im missing this. Are you guys going to make a drunk sample library? If you do be sure to script it while hungover.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 14, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> Are you guys going to make a drunk sample library? If you do be sure to script it while hungover.


Jdiggity can script it. I'm not sure he's ever had a hangover. Me, on the other hand.... I'm at the age where my hangovers last three days.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 15, 2018)

Any pics? I found out when a decent size orchestra likes your mixes they start handing you drinks to say thank you afterwards, it quickly gets out of control. I was quickly in no condition to drive. :/

But I’m hoping this is the first in a series of studio parties for vi control. Next time I’m mixing at Fox or Sony scoring stage and we wrap early I can setup an evening of beer, wine, sushi.... and yes chillbot, for you, tacos.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 15, 2018)

sorry i coudnt make it. baby troubles :/


----------



## Mornats (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm really enjoying seeing this thread in my latest posts feeds and reading the title as a follow-on from the previous thread title:






Woo!


----------



## jonathanprice (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks for throwing the party, @chillbot! It was great to put faces to names!


----------



## Leon Portelance (Apr 20, 2018)

I’d like to come but I haven’t driven since my TBI 5 years ago.


----------

